# What was the most difficult part of remodeling your home?



## Gradebeam (Aug 16, 2012)

Gradebeam is conducting a survey to find out what the most common problems people encounter during home remodeling are, please answer here. Feel free to share a story or a rant.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 16, 2012)

The biggest problem I see is people trying to sneak in a cheap advertizement on a site designed for people to get help with there projects.


----------



## BridgeMan (Aug 19, 2012)

Or even "their projects."

Staying motivated on any major remodel has always been a challenge for me.


----------



## JunkDawgs (Aug 19, 2012)

My biggest gripe after any remodeling project is painting. Is there another alternative to the ScotchGaurd Painter's Tape? I know that veteran painters don't even need it sometimes, but I'm far from seasoned and so I still like to use the tape even though it always bleeds a little! Suggestions?


----------



## dthornton (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm renovating an old house (while living in it). I'm not a professional, so most of this is learn as I go. Three things are really difficult for me: 1) Everything takes much longer than I anticipate. What I think I should be able to get done in a day takes several days.  2) Everything costs a lot more than I thought. 3) Sheet rock ... I have a hard time getting all of the seams smooth and "invisible" like the pros do.


----------



## dthornton (Aug 22, 2012)

JunkDawgs - Frogtape is better. It has a chemical that reacts with latex, eliminating bleedthrough. There are several edging products that can help without taping if you're careful. The edging pad works okay, and there are also edging tools that you hold against the edge while you brush the paint on.


----------



## JunkDawgs (Aug 25, 2012)

dthornton said:


> JunkDawgs - Frogtape is better. It has a chemical that reacts with latex, eliminating bleedthrough. There are several edging products that can help without taping if you're careful. The edging pad works okay, and there are also edging tools that you hold against the edge while you brush the paint on.


 
Thanks for the recommendation as that will come in handy since my wife just handed me the next project idea, which of course invovles painting


----------



## Garenius (Sep 1, 2012)

Getting the money needed to remodel it in the first place ahaha


----------



## thomask (Sep 13, 2012)

:2cents:

Getting motivated is half the battle, getting to work the other.

I spoke to a fellow who retired several years ago like me and suggested we get a club together.  We would meet once a month at a members house and get their "honey do" list done.  We would then go to the next house the next month. Wives would have to agree that their work days would be coming in the months ahead but it will get done for sure. We could pull names out of the hat each month during our guys out lunches, plan the work and supplies and get to it the next week.  

This might just motivate us all.


----------



## davidmeek (Sep 21, 2012)

One of the things that had me stumped really was the windows. There are just so many to choose from that I had to go through so many models before I finally got the perfect ones.


----------



## thomask (Sep 21, 2012)

davidmeek said:


> One of the things that had me stumped really was the windows. There are just so many to choose from that I had to go through so many models before I finally got the perfect ones.



Hey davidmeek,

Welcome on board HRT,

That is a common problem, heck when I built this house I changed the windows in the master suite three times before findng the size I liked most.  Guess it taught me to do window framing the hard way.

If I had to do again I would go with vinyl clad wood if I could afford them.

BTW what did you pick?


----------



## Garenius (Sep 23, 2012)

Ah windows, I can only relate how difficult it was. The wife couldn't decide and I ended up just picking what I felt was the best at the time. Now it looks quite...out of place.


----------

